# What's your favourite classic Pasta Dish?



## pimpthatfood (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine have to be with Pesto Genovese. Mediterranean flavours at it's best. So What's your favourite Pasta Dish?


----------



## Glorie (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmmmm, that's a tough one!  I think I would have to say (and I don't know the name of it) but it's made with fettuccini, diced tomato, spinach, pancetta, toasted pine nuts and feta in a white wine butter sauce topped with parmesano reggiano.  Pure heaven.....


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 2, 2009)

Does lasagna count? YUM~!


----------



## vyapti (Feb 2, 2009)

Bolognese for sure.  I make it now without meat, if you can still call it that


----------



## Deathbysoup (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheese capelletti which I am most definately spelling wrong . It's just cheese filled tortellini covered in a tomato and cheese cream sauce , covered with cheese and baked until bubbly and brown.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2009)

Angel hair with evoo, red pepper flakes, garlic.white wine  and fresh chopped tomato and parsley add some grilled shrimp yummy
kadesma


----------



## archiduc (Feb 2, 2009)

pimpthatfood said:


> Mine have to be with Pesto Genovese. Mediterranean flavours at it's best. If you have a chance vote my question poll on my website.
> 
> So What's your favourite Pasta Dish?


 

A really good Lasagne al Forno - nothing compares, nothing compares!

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## archiduc (Feb 2, 2009)

pimpthatfood said:


> Mine have to be with Pesto Genovese. Mediterranean flavours at it's best. If you have a chance vote my question poll on my website.
> 
> So What's your favourite Pasta Dish?


 
Lasgane - it test every chef!

AR


----------



## Scotch (Feb 2, 2009)

That's like asking which is your favorite child! How can I pick? Each is wonderful in it's own way.


----------



## archiduc (Feb 2, 2009)

pimpthatfood said:


> Mine have to be with Pesto Genovese. Mediterranean flavours at it's best. If you have a chance vote my question poll on my website.
> 
> So What's your favourite Pasta Dish?


 
No contest,

Always and will be Lasagne.

Archiduc


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2009)

I vote for lasagna, too


----------



## SoupDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Chicken Parm for me, especially with some little cubed roasted garlic & rosemary potatoes. Heaven!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 3, 2009)

Linguine aglio olio

period. End of sentence.


----------



## SoupDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Linguine aglio olio
> 
> period. End of sentence.



Can't get more classical than that!
I would add a glass of ice cold, flinty dry Chablis on the side!


----------



## toni1948 (Feb 3, 2009)

I go into withdrawal if I don't have spaghetti or fetuccine with meat sauce every week or so.  I think it's a carryover from my childhood.


----------



## velochic (Feb 5, 2009)

How about the Pizza Napoletana at Piccolo Padre in St. Julians?


----------



## pimpthatfood (Feb 8, 2009)

velochic said:


> How about the Pizza Napoletana at Piccolo Padre in St. Julians?



hehehe I have to agree it is good. So you've been to Malta?


----------



## velochic (Feb 8, 2009)

pimpthatfood said:


> hehehe I have to agree it is good. So you've been to Malta?



 Yes... a few years ago for about 2 weeks with my husband.  We talk of going back all the time.  The food... the people... both a wonderful experience.  And we talk about those pizzas like it was heaven on earth (maybe it was!).


----------



## LateStart (Feb 9, 2009)

penne all'arrabiata (parmesan is a must have) ...I like the tomato taste with the cheese taste so much... mmmm. Don't forget the fresh basil of course... mjamie!


----------



## Dom1183 (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe no one likes gnocchi ! 
Spinach and Ricotta gnocchi are like little pillows of gold !


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 18, 2009)

Dom1183 said:


> I can't believe no one likes gnocchi !
> Spinach and Ricotta gnocchi are like little pillows of gold !


 
I like gnocchi a lot, they're just not my most favorite.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2009)

That is a difficult one, I'm Italian and make all kinds of Italian dishes.


----------



## Sedagive (Feb 18, 2009)

Mostaccoli with marinara sauce, fresh basil, and grated parmigiano reggiano, in a big bowl.  Plain, simple, and delicious.


----------



## Glen (Apr 4, 2009)

Aglio olio spaghetti that my wife makes : )

It has a garlicky and chillied flavour, and cooked with shrimp, incredible!


----------



## jabbur (Apr 4, 2009)

veal marsala with anglehair pasta


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think I've ever met a traditional Italian pasta dish that I didn't like, but if I had to choose one, it would be Baby Calamari (in a spicy marinara sauce) over Linguini.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 4, 2009)

I have to go with Lasagna.. 

If made right it has everything I want in a pasta dish...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2009)

Scotch said:


> That's like asking which is your favorite child! How can I pick? Each is wonderful in it's own way.




I agree.

Sometimes I like spaghetti and meatballs or fettuccine Alfredo. Sometimes a Bolognese or puttanesca.

On the other hand, I don't care for ricotta in pasta so I'm not a fan of lasagna or many stuffed pastas.  I know, I know.  Heresy.  What can I say.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 4, 2009)

It's gotta be carbonara.


----------

